# sideways pic



## bbman (Dec 27, 2012)

In started using the 'send to kindle' feature. I love it, but when I send a picture, it appears 'sideways' on the kindle. When I spin the kindle in my hand, the picture spins with it, leaving it sideways again.
Any thoughts?


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Hmmm. . . . . 'send to kindle' is mostly for 'books'.  So I think when you use it it send the thing as a book.  Not sure why it wouldn't re-orient, though.  I know some apps only have one orientation. . . . . .

What Kindle do you have?  I'm assuming one of the Fires because the eInk kindles currently sold don't have the accelerometers that will re-orient automatically -- you have to select it.  (Plus you're posting here in Fire Talk -- duh!  )

If it is a Fire, you would probably have better luck with pictures by loading them via the cloud and letting them stay as pictures.  Then they should orient properly to the screen.  I've loaded them by physically connecting the Fire to my computer.  I've also downloaded them. . . but I only did that once and don't remember exactly how I did it.  I know you want to be sure to put them in the 'photos' section.

I expect someone else will be along and be able to explain how. . . . . . . sorry to not be more help.


----------



## bbman (Dec 27, 2012)

Yes, it is a Fire HD.
How do I load via the cloud?


----------



## SheilaJ (Apr 10, 2011)

I've had good luck with sending pictures to my fire hd as attachments to emails.  When you open the picture on your email message you will have the option to save picture as...

As far as orientation there is the lock orientation button at the top of the fire to the far left in the toolbar.  I've had games do that so that no matter how you turn the fire the game is upside down.  Locking it solved the problem.  I hope that helps.


----------



## Olmanrivah (Feb 18, 2013)

You can download a Photo App that will rotate it for you. Most anyone will work OK.


----------



## hotwheelslover98 (Feb 5, 2013)

I saw in the Photos app listed above the carousel there's a Cloud button with instructions on how to upload photos to Amazon's Cloud Drive. They appear in the photos app then as regular photos.

Send From My Kindle Fire HD Using Tapatalk HD


----------

